# Experience sex from the other side..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Click here


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that link,

I really wanted to see what it was like for a woman but I couldn’t find the button! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The_Dish said:


> I really wanted to see what it was like for a woman but I couldn't find the button! :lol:


Oh, very funny :lol: :lol: :lol:

I managed to find the button (after a few near misses), but for God's sake, what was all that "fast" "slow" nonsense all about? Just prod the button and get on with it. :wink:

I tried the bloke one (just out of scientific interest, you understand), but it just went on for sooooooo loooonnnnggggg. Boring or what?

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just don't get it

stew

(you never did, says Shona)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

8O ..................what button?.......... 8O


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Oooohh, aren't you all just awful
:lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Am I missing something?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Depends which button you pressed I suppose Steve :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

What button should I have pressed?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Buttons*

Well, let me explain ...................

Oh for goodness sake Steve, you are surely pulling my plonker
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> Well, let me explain ...................


Please do


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I really think you should have a fella to guide you on this Steve  

Gerald should be along soon :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steve - let's start with the basics. You know these women things? Have you ever noticed they're not quite the same as us blokes?

Next lesson tomorrow, when us fellas will be comparing our bodies to the girls 8O 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Phew, thanks for that Gerald, I was getting a bit concerned about Steve for a while there


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's okay, Tricia - there's hope, even for Steve.

However, we may need a lady to help with our bodily investigations - I've found it helps when they can relate our discussions to real, live people. Any suggestions?  

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Not sure you fully understand!!!
Thread is called
Experience sex from the other side..
Right that is the easy part
Question is which is the other side for me? :roll: :roll:   
Not quite sure which side I belong to!!!!


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah! That’s a whole new ball game!

Just try both (lots) and see which you like the best!
8)


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

*Ball game*

Bit concerned writing on this subject to someone calling themselves the "Dish", however.

Where do I get this "whole new ball" from :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh, the Dish! Now there’s an erection, one press of a button and it stands 3 feet tall! :wink: 

For the “whole new ball” thing try OutdoorBits first, they sell almost everything, if that fails there are a few ‘specialist’ clubs you could go to! :lol: 

I am trying to contact Julian Clary to see if he can contribute to this thread. I am running out of innuendoes and smutty comments now!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The_Dish said:


> I am trying to contact Julian Clary to see if he can contribute to this thread. I am running out of innuendoes and smutty comments now!


He was on BBC Radio London this morning - the discussion concerned electric or gas cookers. He said "I like a nice hot ring". :roll:

Gerald


----------

